

Show HN: Nettank – a little socket multiplayer game - q_no
http://nettank.nrg-media.de/

======
ChrisGranger
"Sorry, but something went wrong and your connection was interrupted. Please
check your internet connection and reload the game."

Couldn't get it to work on my Firefox, but I was able to drive around fine
with IE9 (yuck)... There weren't any other players though.

~~~
q_no
Thanks for the feedback. It works fine here in FireFox and even better in
Chrome. I wonder why it didn't work for you.

Although I have a steady rate of visitors, most of them are usually alone at
the moment. That's the reason I posted it here, but to be honest... there
wasn't much of an Impact. :-|

~~~
ChrisGranger
There's so much competition for people's eyeballs these days, so it could take
some time for your game to gain traction. I thought it looked good and handled
well though.

I figured the Firefox problem might have been related to one of my security
add-ons, so I tried it in safe mode (add-ons disabled) as well, but it still
didn't work.

